# Electrical / Telecommunications Engineering



## mamoun1982

Hi All,
i need help regarding the qualification recognition.
i have BSc in Electrical Engineering (5years study) and all of my experience is in telecommunications engineering; since at my time of study Telecom was part of Electrical Engineering.
the question is; if my degree is not APEC nor Wagshinton Accord accredited does the relevant experience will be enough and if not, what is the solution o get around this point as i will not qualify for points without my qualifications!!!


----------



## mamoun1982

*RE*

in addition to what mentioned above:
1- if i have 5 years of experience as telecommunications engineer while i have electrical engineering degree may i qualify as telecommunications engineer???
2- telecommunications engineer in LTSSL mentioned twice, once under engineering (that needs accreditation nightmare ) and its mentioned under ICT, Electronics and Telecommunications which needs only relevant experience with level 7 degree.
3- in question F12 where u claim bonus points for having qualification in LTSSL Telecommunications is only mentioned under "Professional occupation : telecommunications engineering professional" if i choosed to go with the second option mentioned in "2" above should i choosed this option in F12???

Thanks,


----------



## mamoun1982

Anyone tried such a matter? please help


----------



## topcat83

mamoun1982 said:


> Anyone tried such a matter? please help


Patience, Mamoun. If anyone can help, they will.


----------



## mamoun1982

topcat83 said:


> Patience, Mamoun. If anyone can help, they will.


Thanks Top Cat :confused2: just few engineers are here i guess


----------



## Darla.R

mamoun1982 said:


> Anyone tried such a matter? please help


Sorry I can't help, if nobody is replying to you here there are other similar forums on the internet that have more active and larger memberships.


----------

